# Tecumseh 5.5 hp leaking oil out of left side



## LordSloth (Feb 17, 2015)

Changed the oil a couple weeks ago. Started it today and noticed oil pouring (forget leaking) out of the left side of the engine. Immediately shut it down, checked dip stick and oil level is too high, so I overfilled it. I am using the right oil. A couple of questions if anyone can help:

1. What kind of damage could I have done?

2. Should I change the oil and refill to proper level and start again? Or should I just bring it to a mechanic to be on the safe side? 

Thanks for your help!

-Rob


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

LordSloth said:


> Changed the oil a couple weeks ago. Started it today and noticed oil pouring (forget leaking) out of the left side of the engine. Immediately shut it down, checked dip stick and oil level is too high, so I overfilled it. I am using the right oil. A couple of questions if anyone can help:
> 
> 1. What kind of damage could I have done?
> 
> ...


Welcome to SBF there Rob!

Hopefully it was just oil pouring from the crankcase breather.

How much did you overfill by?


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

I would drain it to the correct level, remove and clean the spark plug, and run with it.


----------



## LordSloth (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Classiccat,

Thanks for the quick reply! Unfortunately, I do not know the exact amount I overfilled it by, but the oil level is past the top of the full on the stick. I used the entire bottle of Ariens 5w-30, so 32 oz was in there before the issues. 

-Rob


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rob
Get a 12 oz soda bottle and stick a funnel in it. Put it under the drain pipe and drain til it's full. You'll be good to go. As Ken said, clean or replace your spark plug. MH


----------



## LordSloth (Feb 17, 2015)

Everyone, 

Thanks for the help, I'll let you know how it goes.

-Rob


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Rob -- the biggest challenge will be putting the drain plug back on while you've got oil coming out! Put a drain pan and newspeper under the drain, so you don't make a mess.....I'm speaking from experience on this point!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That and don't do it with hot oil !!

Cold oil will drain slower but be easier to cap.


----------



## Rockadode (Feb 15, 2015)

LordSloth said:


> Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for the help, I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> -Rob


 I think it's the governor shaft where you got the leak from... ask me how I know


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Rockadode -- I'm interested in hearing more about this possible oil leak from the governor shaft.....may I ask you to share?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

My guess is the leak is the breather tube. Even after you get the correct amount of oil in there you will probably still see a few drips for a while as well as some smoke from the exhaust. It should clear up after 5 minutes or so though.

You might be able to siphon the oil out of the fill tube to avoid making a mess. If you catch can is clean and big enough you could also just drain it all and then pour some of it back in. Could probably drain it back into the original bottle. Also, you could drain some and then lift the machine to the service position to stop the rest from draining.


----------



## Rockadode (Feb 15, 2015)

gsnod said:


> Rockadode -- I'm interested in hearing more about this possible oil leak from the governor shaft.....may I ask you to share?


 LOL it's not a leak per say, it's not a sealed orifice where the governor shaft comes through, if you overfill the crankcase the oil gets whipped up and comes out there, the breather tube mentioned may also barf oil.

I was eluding to the fact that I learned by overfilling by accident, just drain off some oil, no harm no foul

I usually get a cottage cheese container (250 ml) to measure and add oil with that for a rough measure, usually takes two and a half to fill a 10 horse Tec motor, less for a smaller block


----------

